# Tait on Axs



## Footer (Jun 12, 2013)

If you get AXS they are doing a series on Tait Towers. Pretty cool backstage glimpse.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVqOiOHyPVs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Traitor800 (Jun 12, 2013)

And if you don't get the channel search youtube for a bit, I know last weeks episode on Modanna's MDNA tour (the first episode) appeared on Youtube pretty quick.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 14, 2013)

You mean there's something on that channel besides Inside MMA, and Deadline with Katie Daryl??? Oooh! There's a show about cover bands!
No, I never watch that channel...why do you ask?


----------



## JohnD (Jun 15, 2013)

I went to Footers link and at the end the other vids were available, I watched the MDNA one, and of course wondered if BFH should be in the WIKI here.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is another Tait Towers on AXS, this time Linkin Park. It is interesting to hear what Jim Digby has to say at about 13:20.


----------

